# What color pants works with best black sport jacket?



## deliberate1 (May 12, 2008)

Friends, just scored a rather nice Lucianno Barbera jacket in black
()

It has not yet been delivered, but I have been looking in my wardrobe for pants. Funny but most, at least in my mind's eye, seem incompatible. I would think that black is out 
because it would just look like a suit gone awry. Certainly could do white - but I can't do white. Stone maybe? Light grey better. As close to black without being too close. What about something in the color spectrum?
Thanks,
David


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

When I had a black blazer I wore it with jeans which is the way it is shown in the link that you posted. The only dress pants that I think a black jacket like this looks good with are medium gray and black/white houndstooth; however, I only wore mine as a casual jeans jacket.

Cruiser


----------



## deliberate1 (May 12, 2008)

Cruiser, thanks for yours. Good call. I didn't even notice the jean jacket combination. With a nice light cream linen shirt - nice.
D
Oh, oh. I just read the blue jean = devil thread. Big trouble coming....


----------



## realbrineshrimp (Jun 28, 2010)

deliberate1 said:


> Cruiser, thanks for yours. Good call. I didn't even notice the jean jacket combination. With a nice light cream linen shirt - nice.
> D
> Oh, oh. I just read the blue jean = devil thread. Big trouble coming....


Haha, I agree with Cruiser. I think if you wanted to wear jeans with it, it'd be pretty stylish.


----------



## Billyjo88 (Mar 6, 2010)

Anythng black does not seem to get a lot of love in this forum to say the least, but my black blazer is my go to jacket of my wardrobe. I wear it with slacks that are light gray, medium gray, taupe, tan and even certain shades of blue (yes - the shame of it all). I find it extremely versatile.


----------



## deliberate1 (May 12, 2008)

Billyjo88 said:


> Anythng black does not seem to get a lot of love in this forum to say the least, but my black blazer is my go to jacket of my wardrobe. I wear it with slacks that are light gray, medium gray, taupe, tan and even certain shades of blue (yes - the shame of it all). I find it extremely versatile.


Good to hear you find it so flexible. Wear it with pride, man....


----------



## Billyjo88 (Mar 6, 2010)

deliberate1 said:


> Good to hear you find it so flexible. Wear it with pride, man....


Try it yourself. It may be liberating...like trying Sushi for the first time and realizing how terrific it is.


----------



## deliberate1 (May 12, 2008)

Billyjo88 said:


> Try it yourself. It may be liberating...like trying Sushi for the first time and realizing how terrific it is.


Living dangerously in a black blazer. There are worse ways to walk the Path.


----------



## J.Marko (Apr 14, 2009)

Taupe for the win.


----------



## JerseyJohn (Oct 26, 2007)

Black is a pretty neutral color. I'd say you could wear almost any color pants with it except black, charcoal, dark brown or navy, provided you're careful about your shirt color choice. Tan, olive, Nantucket Red, bone, white or any pastel would all be fine.


----------



## Pirendeus (Jul 17, 2009)

I'd shy away from the extremes, i.e. no really dark or really light colors. white would just make you look like a mime. I'd go with a stone gray or tan, as suggested above.


----------



## deliberate1 (May 12, 2008)

Obliged to you all. Particularly appreciate the admonishment not to look like a mime. Duly noted.
D


----------



## paul winston (Jun 3, 2006)

The most obvious choice would be light to medium gray- you want to have contrast. Other classic choices for wear with black blazer are a small black and white or black and cream houndstooth. These are "dressy" variations. For less formal variations search for a predominately black/white plaid- even madras. 
Paul Winston
Winston Tailors
www.chipp2.com
www.chipp2.com/blog/


----------



## ferry1950 (Jul 26, 2006)

In addition to the greys and checks mentioned, I would add plaid trousers that have black, grey, blue in the pattern.
I particularly like the Black Watch pattern with the black odd jacket.
Mine has some great sterling silver monogramed buttons from Ben Silver.


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

Bah to the mime nonsense. White works perfectly well. Mimes are identified by their panto*mime*, not wearing black and white.

As Paul suggested, a houndstooth check is a classic combination, particularly as it evokes the obsolescent stroller combination of checked or striped trousers with a black jacket. Of course, a waistcoat is required to make it work as a stroller, as is a fairly formal cut of jacket, but you can echo the look without going for the full stroller.


----------



## PJC in NoVa (Jan 23, 2005)

No pants.

Black jackets are so cool you won't even need them.


----------



## Leighton (Nov 16, 2009)

Cruiser said:


> When I had a black blazer I wore it with jeans which is the way it is shown in the link that you posted. The only dress pants that I think a black jacket like this looks good with are medium gray and black/white houndstooth; however, I only wore mine as a casual jeans jacket.
> 
> Cruiser


+1. Its looking pretty stylish on that mannequin.

Black jackets/suits just stand out too much for my tastes. But they will certainly work if thats what your going for or if you don't mind. Really, black is just a much darker shade of navy.


----------

